# Lügt esearch?

## michael_w

```

thor ~ # esearch frozen

[ Results for search key : frozen ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  games-arcade/frozen-bubble

      Latest version available: 1.0.0-r5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

```

```

michael@thor ~ $ frozen-bubble --version

        [[ Frozen-Bubble-1.0.0 ]]

```

Gleicher Rechner, ist klar. Wie geht das?

----------

## py-ro

Ist doch korrekt, das -r5 ist die ebuild release

MfG

Py

----------

## smg

esearch index nicht aktualisiert? wieso benutzt du nicht eix oder equery?

equery l frozen-bubble

----------

## smg

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ist doch korrekt, das -r5 ist die ebuild release
> 
> MfG
> 
> Py

 

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ] 

Bei ihm wird aber angezeigt, dass er garkeine Version installiert hat.  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Ist es denn installiert? Was sagt emerge -pv frozen-bubble?

----------

## py-ro

oi Asche auf mein Haupt, wer spendiert mir ne neue Brille

Py

----------

## mastacloak

 *smg wrote:*   

> esearch index nicht aktualisiert?

 

denke ich auch. mach mal ein

```
# eupdatedb
```

und probier's dann nochmal.

----------

## Anarcho

Die Datenbank von esearch wird ja nicht bei jedem emerge upgedated. Daher musst du es manuell machen.

esearch ist aber im allgemeinen kein guter Hinweis ob etwas installiert ist. Lieber mit emerge paket -pv nachgucken.

----------

## smg

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Die Datenbank von esearch wird ja nicht bei jedem emerge upgedated. Daher musst du es manuell machen.
> 
> esearch ist aber im allgemeinen kein guter Hinweis ob etwas installiert ist. Lieber mit emerge paket -pv nachgucken.

 

Genau, oder direkt im worldfile evt.  :Smile: 

----------

## michael_w

```

thor ~ # equery l frozen-bubble

[ Searching for package 'frozen-bubble' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r6 (0)

thor ~ # emerge -pv frozen-bubble

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] games-arcade/frozen-bubble-1.0.0-r6  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Sagt mir jetzt genau was?

Btw. ich kann das so, wie es jetzt installiert ist, egal ob da wer was anderes meint, spielen!

----------

## firefly

oder eix

z.b. bei nvclock

```
emerge -pv nvclock

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvclock-0.8_beta2  USE="gtk -qt3" 0 kB 
```

```
eix nvlcock

* media-video/nvclock 

     Available versions:  0.7-r1 ~0.8_beta2

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

     Description:         NVIDIA Overclocking Utility
```

```
$ emerge nvclock

...

$eix nvclock

[I] media-video/nvclock 

     Available versions:  0.7-r1 ~0.8_beta2

     Installed:           0.8_beta2[15:49:31 30/10/06][gtk -qt3]

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/

     Description:         NVIDIA Overclocking Utility
```

----------

## firefly

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> thor ~ # equery l frozen-bubble
> ...

 

das sagt dir, das frozen-bubble installiert ist  :Wink:  da die datenbank von esearch nachdem installieren von frozen-bubble nicht aktualisiert wurde, kann esearch auch nicht wissen, das frozen-bubble istalliert ist.

Nimm lieber eix.

----------

## franzf

 *firefly wrote:*   

> oder eix

 

Eix zeigt in der Testing-Version (0.7.7) bei installierten Paketen auch die Use-Flags an.

Find ich enorm praktisch.

Auch unterschiedliche Slots werden separat angezeigt.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## moe

 *smg wrote:*   

> Genau, oder direkt im worldfile evt. 

 

Im Worldfile stehen nur Pakete die direkt, also nicht als Abhängigkeit installiert wurden. Daher mag der Tipp bei der speziellen Frage nach frozen-bubble zwar funktionieren, im Allgemeinen ist es aber keine gute Idee..

----------

